# Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?



## julius98 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
da ich dieses Jahr mal ein Paar Karpfen Sessions machen will wollte ich fragen was ihr so an Essen mit nehmt und welche "Gerichte" man auf dem Gaskocher zubereiten kann. Also es sollte auch einigermaßen gut schmecken. Wäre nett wenn ein paar Leute die Erfahrung haben etwas dazu schreiben könnten.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Also ich mach ja fast immer ein feuer dann gibts gutes gekrilltes aber am gaskocher lässt sich fast alles machen alle päckchen gerichte mit einer pfanne jedes fleisch musste halt ein wenig würzen oder in der früh ist ein gutes gekochtes oder gebratenes ei auch nicht schlecht . Und Kaffe und so ganzte auch alles damit machen .


----------



## julius98 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

ok danke und wie bewahrt man die Eier am besten auf? In einer Kühltasche oder wie machst du das?


----------



## Günther_Lg (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

auf jeder eierpackung stehen zwei daten... einmal "mindestens haltbar bis": xx.xx.xxxx und einmal "zu kühlen ab": xx.xx.xxxx (ca. 5-7 tage ab kauf).... dreimal darfste raten wie sich das nun mit der kühlung verhält


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ja aso das könnte zum problem werden ich habe einen alten ford transit zum Angel da istn Kühlschrank eingebaut. Sorry#c . abe ich denke mal mit ner ordentlichen kühltasche müssten die auch halten .


----------



## julius98 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ok ich denke dass muss ich einfach mal ausprobieren. Habt ihr sonst noch irgend ein spezielles fertig Essen das ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Pat 79 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

OMG

Grundsätzlich kannst du dir fast alles am Wasser zubereiten worauf du Lust hast.

Notfalls kannst du dir auch einen alten Gasherd auf Flüssiggas umrüsten und Kuchen backen.

Das Problem mit der Kühlung hast du ja schon selber erkannt. Da würde ich eine Kühlbox empfehlen da die meiner Meinung nach etwas besser kühlen als Taschen. Füll dir 2 Tage vor dem Ansitz ein paar PET Flaschen mit Wasser und lege sie ins Eisfach. Die halten dann je nach Außentemperatur schon mal 2 Tage durch. Und die Box nicht im Zelt, Auto und auch nicht in der Sonne stehen lassen.

Wenn du noch Rezepte zum kochen benötigst versuch es mal hier : http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/

Guten Appetit


----------



## carpomizer1111 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Soviel Aufwand musst du am Wasser doch garnicht machen.Wenn wir losziehen ist auf jedenfall viel Kaffee und Tee dabei,dann noch abgepackte Fertigwurst,Brot,Brötchen,Toast oder ähnliches.
abgepackte Fertigkuchen,dann gibt es Pulver in Flaschen für Pfannkuchen(habs probiert und die sind echt lecker),milch hast ja eh dabei wegen Kaffee.....nen Topf,Ne kleine Pfanne,Gaskocher und halt Wasser im Kanister.
Für Fleisch holen wir uns immer diese Grillkartons wo du überall bekommst,ansonsten ist immer ne Dose Ravioli dabei oder Gulaschsuppe.
Gruss Micha


----------



## bassproshops (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ich bin zwar nicht so der Carphunter aber wir fahren oft campen und bereiten das Essen dann dort zu...
Also morgens Kaffe z.B. geht problemlos auf dem Gaskocher und zum Essen machen wir oft Müsli oder du nimmst dir paar Brötchen und was zum schmieren mit!
An richtigen Gerichten ist auch vieles und leckeres möglich, Reis und Nudeln mit Soße gehen z.B. recht gut.
So für die Zwischenzeiten was zumKnabbern, Chips oder Süßes...

Und wenn möglich bietet sich halt auch ein Lagerfeuer mit Fleisch,Würstchen Stockbrot oderso an


----------



## kleener (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Hallo,
koch dir am besten zuhause nen paar nudeln vor, die kannst du dann auf dem Camping Kocher warm machen, dazu passt Ketschup oder holst dir noch nen paar Steaks und schneidesst die in streifen die tust du dann anbraten und mischt sie unter die Nudeln, ist immer wieder lecker
Gruß


----------



## peterpanik (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> OMG
> Füll dir 2 Tage vor dem Ansitz ein paar PET Flaschen mit Wasser und lege sie ins Eisfach.



Viel besser finde ich Apfel- oder Orangensaft Tetrapacks, da haste dann auch noch immer kühlen Saft zum Trinken!


----------



## Bellaron (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Hey!
Du kannst dir schon alles zuhause vorkochen, in Beutel einschweisen,und nur noch im heißen Wasser warm machen.Dann brauchst du auch kein Päckchen Fraß. Das kann ich überhaupt nicht abhaben.Nudeln mit Hackfleischsoße,Schnitzel mit Jäger.-Zigeunersoße,oder Gulasch, so etwas kann man  sich schön zuhause vorbereiten und einschweisen.Ansonsten macht man sich halt Sachen wie Eier und Speck oder Pfannkuchen und so.Wenn man kein Einschweißgerät hat,kann man auch in normalen Gefrierbeuteln einfrieren,und bei kleinster Flamme im Topf auftauen.In den eingeschweißten Beuteln hält sich das Essen ziemlich lange.Natürlich ist auch hier die Lagerung gefragt.Aber ein paar Tage kann man die Sachen schon aufheben.Früher wenn ich auf Open Air Konzerte bin,habe ich meine Steaks in Öl eingelegt,müssen aber bedeckt sein,das kein Sauerstoff dran kommt.Je nach Temperatur kann man das Fleisch auch gut aufbewahren.Patrick hat schon geschrieben,das man sich einfach große Eisblöcke einfriert,damit es nicht zu schnell wegfriert.Aber nach und nach das Wasser mal ausschütten.Das Zeug kann man auch gut in Tuperware-boxen verstauen.Bei uns am See,ist 200m ein Rewe-markt,und dann kann man sich auch einige Sachen schnell frisch holen.Das Glück hat aber nicht jeder an seinem See.Wünsche viel Spaß beim kochen.Gruß Lars


----------



## Biberacher (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Also ich bin ein ganz großer Fan von Dosenwurst und habe diese bei meinen Sessions immer dabei. Dazu Wecken oder Brot.
Wenn wir mal länger draußen sind, dann machen wir uns zum Frühstück immer Weißwürste mit Brezeln. Klasse ist ebenfalls Gullasch. Das einfach daheim vorkochen und dann nur noch warm machen. Das Zeugs hält ewig und ist tausend Mal besser als der Dosenfraß, dens bei Aldi & Co. gibt. Wichtig für mich ist immer Tee, auch im Sommer. Wenn ich nachts raus muss und dann wieder ins Bivy liege brauche ich immer was zum warm werden.
Gut zum Mitnehmen ist auch Läberkäs mit Knauzen (das kennt hier vermutlich keine Sau ) und Gemüse/Obst. Zwischendurch mal n Apfel oder eine Gurke, vor allem im Frühjahr/Sommer ist das genial.


----------



## kappi1974 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Hört sich vielleicht pervers an,aber ich hau mir gerne mal das gute Epa rein aus BW Beständen


----------



## carpomizer1111 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

An EPA ist nix falsches,wer es jahrelang genossen hat gewöhnt sich dran.......vor allem an die Kekse..grins


----------



## rotrunna (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Morgens:
Toast, Rührei, Spiegelei, Kaffee (Gaskocher)

Mittags oder Abends:
Ravioli,Erbsensuppe, Bockwurst (Gaskocher)

Meistens wird aber gegrillt: Spare-Ribs, Grillfackeln, Nackensteak, Berner-Würstl, Baguette

Am Feuer gibt es Alukartoffeln mit Quark. Ab und an Satzkarpfen gefüllt mit Äpfeln, Kartoffeln und Zitrone.

Für zwischendurch ein paar Kekse


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Nimms mir nicht übel,:m
aber das Essen ist doch wohl das kleinste Problem.
Ne Dusche und ein Scheisshaus finde jedenfalls ich
wesentlich wichtiger.


----------



## Lukas1603 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

also ich kann dir die fertig eintöpfe von supermärkten und discountern nur empfehlen. da gibt es echt leckere und eine riesen auswahl. d.h. einfach mal 15 verschiedene einkaufen und ausprobieren. kann man nichts mit falsch machen.

sonst koche ich mir ganz gerne mal nudeln oder ähnliches. aber im prinzip wurde das meiste schon genannt. und ein frischer fisch ist natürlich auch ncihts schlechtes mit bisschen zitrone bzw. salz. 

lg lukas


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Panierte Karpfen-Nuggets schmecken auch kalt ganz prima!

Geräuchert hält sich ein Karpfenfilet auch einige Zeit & schmeckt toll!

Weißbrot & Kartoffelsalat dazu - ist ein Gedicht!

Oder einen frischen Karpfen direkt vom Grill - wenn´s  sicher ist, dass man einen in "Küchengröße" fängt, braucht man eigentlich nur Salz, Pfeffer & ne Zitrone für ein leckeres Mahl!

Ernie


----------



## TropicOrange (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> Hört sich vielleicht pervers an,aber ich hau mir gerne mal das gute Epa rein aus BW Beständen



Boah, noch so ne EPA-Sau? #h Dann aber standesgemäß mitm Esbit-Kocher? :g Ab und zu hau ich mir schon eins rein, die Dinger sind im Armyshop oder bei ebay nicht gerade günstig. 

Aber die Nostalgie an die guten alten Zeiten bei der Interessengemeinschaft für Vaterlandsverteidigung lassen einen nicht los. #d

Was übrigens auch immer geht, ist eine Landser-Mahlzeit, die schon mein Großvater damals anner Ostfront genießen durfte: Nennt sich auf schwäbisch "Rohe Greschde" und sind nichts anderes als rohe Bratkartoffeln (also nicht vorher kochen, sondern nur schälen, schneiden und rein in die Pfanne) mit Zwiebeln, Salz, Pfeffer und alles, was das Gewürztäschchen sonst so hergibt. Schmeckt, macht satt und wärmt.


----------



## dark (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Steaks und Würste vom Grill wurden ja schon genannt - ist auch naheliegend. Lagerfeuer und Angeln passt einfach zusammen!

Frische Champignons (je nach Geschmack auch andere Pilze) haben auch was für sich. In Scheiben schneiden und in Olivenöl anbraten, salzen, pfeffern und du hast ne tolle Beilage zum Steak. 
(Der einfachheit halber vorgekochte) Nudeln, Tomatenpüree, Zwiebeln, Gewürze... damit liese sich auch was machen. Wenn du die erwähnten Eier mitbringst, sind auch Spaghetti Carbonara kein Problem. (-> Carbonara, das Essen der Köhler (die ja im Wald auch nicht alles Kochen konnten). ;-) ) 

Alle Gerichte, die nicht zu aufwendig sind, kannst du auch mit einer Pfanne/einem Topf und einem Gaskocher am Wasser kochen. Einfach kreativ sein.  Und wenns daneben geht, dann hast du halt was zum Anfüttern... ;-)

Grüsse
Dark


----------



## zanderprofi1 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ein echter fischer isst das fütter mit dem man fischt!:m


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> Ein echter fischer isst das fütter mit dem man fischt!:m


 

Dazu fällt mir was ein dieser Ungarischer Fischer hat das brot das er auf der seite liegen hat selbst gegessen und auf den haken gehängt und nebenbei die fische abgehagt


----------



## kappi1974 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Boah, noch so ne EPA-Sau? #h Dann aber standesgemäß mitm Esbit-Kocher? :g Ab und zu hau ich mir schon eins rein, die Dinger sind im Armyshop oder bei ebay nicht gerade günstig.
> 
> Aber die Nostalgie an die guten alten Zeiten bei der Interessengemeinschaft für Vaterlandsverteidigung lassen einen nicht los. #d




Natürlich nur mit nem Esbit-Kocher,wie denn sonst??? |kopfkrat
EPA und diese Ami Fressrationen bekomm ich hin und wieder von Bekannten die noch "dabei" sind zugeschickt.

Der Hintergedanke bei mir ist das ich schon so ne Menge mit ans Wasser schleppe.Warum dann noch ne extra Tasche mit Futter schleppen,wenn ein kleiner Karton doch viel praktischer zu tranportieren ist.


----------



## julius98 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ok danke für die Antworten ich denke da kann ich einiges draus machen.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Auf der Matze koch DVD "best of Matze koch" gibt es einen wirklich schönen Beitrag übers Kochen am wasser.
Wenn du dran interessiert bist und das geld hast würde ich mir die kaufen.

mfg


----------



## Katteker (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Was auch sehr gut funktioniert:

Zu Hause ein bischen Pfannkuchenteig anrühren und in ner alten Buddel mit ans Wasser. Zutaten kannste direkt in die Pulle geben. Am Wasser noch kurz schütteln und direkt aus der Pulle ab inne Pfanne:l

Heißer, süßer Pfannkuchen. Rettet jeden Scheißwettertag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Karpfenfilets?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> Ein echter fischer isst das fütter mit dem man fischt!:m




Schlechte Idee, Kumpel hatte bei dem Karpfenansitz ma die Idee nen Muschelboilie zu verspeißen, war ne Wette.
Mein Tipp, machts nicht :m


----------



## barschkönig (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr mal vor nen Satzer übers Feuer zu drehen, wie nen Spanferkel (bitte nicht aufregen in dem Gewässer sind die Satzer plage) Also fangen ausnehmen und so und dann Stock durch und den dann so übers Feuer legen, wie das wohl schmecken wird |supergri


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ich denke nicht, dass das schmecken wird.
Nehm dir doch lieber eine Pfanne mit und gut ist oder versuch es in Alufolie.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

also wir haben das letztes Jahr gemacht und was soll ich sagen der Karpfen war einfach nur top ! Die Haut war zwar komplett verbrannt, aber das Fleisch war sehr lecker. Du musst nur aufpassen dass dir der Karpfen nicht vom Stock runterkracht (ist uns fast passiert)


----------



## Syntac (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

hab mir endlich einen dutchoven gekauft, der wird mich dieses Jahr definitiv ab und mal mit begleiten 

http://www.grillsportverein.de/dutch-oven-faq/


----------



## Jagst-Carp (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

ne Pallette Ravioli die sind 1tens gut verpackt,brauchen keine extra Kühlung und schmecken morgens......mittags......abends 
alle probleme damit behoben :m


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



Jagst-Carp schrieb:


> ne Pallette Ravioli die sind 1tens gut verpackt,brauchen keine extra Kühlung und schmecken morgens......mittags......abends
> alle probleme damit behoben :m



erinnert mich ein bisschen daran...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBYa9MKyOEU

:q:q


----------



## Schneidi (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

welch wahre worte
man kann nudeln machen kalt, man kann nudeln nachen warm.:vik:


----------



## Moringotho (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

sers,

will mich hier auch mal outen.

ich bevorzuge auch für alles was über 12 stunden geht die militärversorgung. zwar die us version (mehr auswahl und man braucht den nervigen espitkocher net) 
aber bei transport, zubereitung und zweckmässigkeit kaum zu topen. 
und unglaublich aber wahr, selbst bei langen sitzungen nehm ich net mehr mit als wirklich nötig (manche sagen sicher fauler sack) aber is halt so 

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## wusel345 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Moin Julius,

ganz ohne Scherz: ich weiß ja nicht wo du angelst oder wohnst, aber bei uns (NRW, Greven bzw. Ladbergen) liefert sogar der Pizzaservice leckere Pizzen oder Nudelgerichte ans Wasser. Kostet dann zwar 2€ für die Anfahrt, aber es macht satt und man hat wenig Arbeit mit kochen. Da würde ich nur das Nötigste mit ans Wasser nehmen für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## WestheimCarper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Also ich mach oft Maultaschen gebraten mit Speck,Zwibeln und Ei schön würzen und genießen  

P.s. aber nur die von "Bürger"


----------



## kleinerStichling (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



angelverrückter96 schrieb:


> Du musst nur aufpassen dass dir der Karpfen nicht vom Stock runterkracht (ist uns fast passiert)


Ist doch nicht schlimm, fängt man sich halt einen neuen Karpfen zum futtern 
.


----------



## angelfreak2 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Hey

ich krieg hunger wenn ich die posts lese 
ich koche immer n eintopf vor oder grille am wasser. Morgens esse ich immer rührei mit speck und natürlich n kaffee dazu. vor allem rührei kann ich nur empfehlen

guten Hunger!


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Wenn man Italo-Western schaut, was essen sie dann? - Richtig, Bohnen mit Speck! 

Geräucherter Speck ist, gut eingepackt, auch mal ohne Kühlung haltbar. Die Hülsenfrüchte gibts in Dosen, oder besser, vorgekocht zu Hause aus der Tupperdose. Zwiebel, Knoblauch und diverse Gewürze tragen auch nicht auf. Eine eiserne Pfanne aufs Feuer, wo erlaubt, oder den Gaskocher und los gehts. Dazu einen Kanten gutes Bauernbrot und es kann einem gut gehen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Da er ein unbegrenztes Haltbarkeitsdatum hat, wärm ich den Thread jetzt mal wieder auf...

Ich bin beim Essen recht wählerisch und hungere lieber, als etwas zu verspeisen, das nicht schmeckt.

Dosenfutter rühr ich normalerweise nicht an, aber die Cevapcici vom Lidl find ich absolut genießbar.
Sind (mit Balkanreis) in einer Aluschale verpackt, die nur im Wasserbad erhitzt werden muß.
Etwas nachsalzen ist aber kein Fehler.

Wer kochen kann, braucht eigentlich nur eine Grundausstattung an Gewürzen, dann läßt sich auch für Gourmetgaumen immer etwas zaubern.

Kriterium ist beim Outdoorkochen eigentlich nur, daß man i.d.R. am Ende alles mit einer Kochstelle heißmachen kann.
Also Nudeln, Pfannengerichte, Eintöpfe, Gulasch, Suppen...

Der Unterschied zwischen Saufraß und gutem Essen liegt eigentlich meistens nur in den Garzeitpunkten und der richtigen Abstimmung der Gewürze (und daran, daß diese überhaupt verwendet werden...)

Das Gewürzset muß sich jeder nach eigenem Geschmack selbst zusammen stellen.

Meine Grundausrüstung besteht aus:
Salz
Pfeffer
Zucker
Zitronensaftkonzentrat

Rinderbrühe
Chayennepfeffer
Paprika (süß & scharf)
Muskat

Oregano 
Thymian
Rosmarin
(altern. Kräuter der Provonce)

Kümmel
Piri-Piri Schoten (Chilli)

Tomatenmark

Das ganze Set deckt fast alle Szenarien ab, ist ewig haltbar und nimmt, richtig abgefüllt, auch nicht viel Platz weg.

Knoblauch darf natürlich nicht fehlen, sollte aber frisch eingepackt werden.
Das Pulver geht gar nicht...


Für diejenigen, die´s mit dem Kochen (übrigens eine klassische Männerdomäne...) nicht so haben, ist alles was man Grillen kann perfekt.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

Grillen erfordert doch viel mehr können als Braten 

Achso ich koch alles selbst vor. Klassische Eintopfsuppen wir Kartoffel-,Erbsen- und Linsensuppe. Chili con carne, Paella, Curry in allen Varianten, gebratenes Gemüse und Fleisch asiatisch. 

Je nachdem wie lange ich bleibe unterscheidet sich was ich einpacke. Bei kurzen ansitzen nehm ich zum Teil mein Zeug vorgeschnitten mit und koche  a la Minute. Bei längeren eher Sachen die gut durcherhitzt werden und wurden


----------



## Dsrwinmag (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Da haben sie über tausend Euro auf dem RodPod liegen und fressen Raviolis und EPA's rein...
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mich nicht eine Woche lang von Tauwürmern ernähren könnte, aber mit einem Eimergrill, einem Coleman Benziner, einer Turk Eisenpfanne und einem Emaille Topf bekomme ich die leckersten Sachen meistens besser hin als Frauchen zuhause.

Es gibt doch, nach einem anstrengendem Drill, nichts schöneres als ein perfektes Essen am Wasser!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

So und nicht anders!


----------



## Trollwut (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Dosenspaghetti von maggi und dazu 1, 2 brötchen. Die Teile sin wirklich lecker und machen gut satt.
Alternativ grillen, is mir aber für mich allein immer zuviel aufwand


----------



## Dsrwinmag (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dosenspaghetti von maggi und dazu 1, 2 brötchen. Die Teile sin wirklich lecker und machen gut satt.


Hm, das wäre mir widerum zu aufwändig. Meistens schmeiß ich  nur ein paar tote Köfis in Richtung Wassernapf!:m

P.S.: @Trollwut
Toller Bericht von eurem Ansitz, bitte mehr davon!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dosenspaghetti von maggi und dazu 1, 2 brötchen. Die Teile sin wirklich lecker und machen gut satt.
> Alternativ grillen, is mir aber für mich allein immer zuviel aufwand




Darüber sollten wir uns auch nochmal unterhalten


----------



## nordbeck (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*


----------



## Hann. Münden (24. Mai 2014)

*Dosensuppen, Ravioli? Lernt kochen, wenn es schon eure Frau nicht kann *

Ich will in die Natur und dabei kein 2.klassiges Essen futtern. Kein Dosensuppenkram,Ravioli etc....ihh , dann eher gar nix Warmes und lieber Wurstbrote.
Zuhause einen Eintopf aus frischen Zutaten für  mehrere Tage zubereitet, kleinen Gaskocher,das wars.
Ein unproblematisches und schmackhaftes Essen!
Bin zwar kein Karpfenfürst, gleiches gilt aber für jedes längeres Outdoorevent.

P.S. Bei nordbeck hat das schon Hand und Fuß, lt. Foto. Mit ihm würde ich angeln fahren !


----------



## Shortay (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Wenn möglich kommen Steaks und Spareribs aufn Grill !
ansonsten Gaskocher Ravioli der Klassiker.
oder so Maggitütenzeugs gibts ja auch genügend.
Die Kässpätzle find ich klasse


----------



## Surf (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Gemachte Sandwiches sind immer klasse,  wenn die schon so richtig durchgezogen sind ;-)
Ansonsten gibt's eigentlich alles quer durch die Bank, hauptsache ich muss  kein Wasser zu kochen mitschleppen. Favoriten: Rind mit lecker Kapernsößchen, sämtliche Variationen des geschmolzenen Käses!
WICHTIG: ich fresse immer teurer als die Fische! 
Hab  mir mittlerweile auch angewöhnt alles schon Zuhause klein zu schneiden. Schnippeleien am Wasser hab ich mit abgwöhnt und es spart Gewicht und Raum


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Bei uns am See habense gestern gegrillt, es war unmöglich weiter zu Angeln da der gesamte See nach Grillfleisch gerochen hat.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Lösung ist ne Kühlbox mit charolais Rind und dagegen halten. Klappt hier seit Tagen gut.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Grillen aufm Boot...könnt ich mal probieren müsste klappen mit meinem Kugelminigrill. Momentan ist bei mir aber fleischfreie Zeit a. aus Geldmangel und b. einfach so mal wieder da ists gleich doppelt fies weil man auch noch appetit auf lecker Tier bekommt....und seien wir mal ehrlich: son Sojasteak schmeckt richtig zubereitet zwar verdammt gut, aber hat eben außer der Marinade nix mit Fleisch zu tun.


----------



## Sherminator (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Was immer geht:
Baked Beans aus der Dose hält satt und schmeckt egal ob morgens oder abends #6!


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Wenn wir ehrlich sind schmeckt das ganz schön widerlich. Man kann sich das zwar schönreden, aber geil wird's wirklich nicht. 

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum Menschen, die sich bewusst fleischlos ernähren, irgendwelches Zeug reinpfeiffen welches Fleisch imitiert.  

Wenn ich mich fleischlos ernähren würde, würde ich sowas nicht essen und trotzdem jeden Tag mit Genuss essen, weil Gemüse richtig zubereitet einfach um Längen besser ist als so ein schund.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Nordbeck du solltest mal bei mir zum Grillen vorbei kommen, wenn mans richtig zubereitet kann es wirklich sehr lecker sein, man sollte eben nur nicht erwarten das es wie Fleisch oder so ähnlich schmeckt, dann wird man nämlich bitter enttäuscht. 

Das mit den Ersatzprodukten ist son Ding, nur weil man auf Fleisch verzichtet heists ja nicht das man es ekelig findet, von daher versuchen viele den Apettit auf Fleisch mit solchen Dingen zu befriedigen. Klappt auch da man nach zwei drei Wochen einfach vergessen hat wie Fleisch schmeckt und sich einbildet es schmeckte so wie das Mastfutter welches man da grad in sich reinschaufelt. Ich benutze Soja aber nie als geschmacklichen Ersatz sondern eher als Ersatz für Masse, gelegentlich auch in Kombination mit Fleisch, habe ich so großen Apettit auf Fleisch, dann hab ich mir eben ne geräucherte Mettwurst beim Metzger oder auch 10.  Bei ner vegetarischen Bolognese z.B, da gehts mir nicht darum den Geschmack von Fleisch zu ersetzen sondern um das Mundgefühl, man hat was zum drauf kauen. Zumindest ises bei mir so (ich machs aber auch aus Geld und Gesundheitsgründen) wenns allerdings bei den Eltern oder bei Freunden was zu grillen gibt, dann fress ich Steak, Kotelett und Schweinsbraten bis ich platze  is eben einfach lecker...und die Bauchschmerzen nachher irgendwie wert 

PS: Ich spreche hier von Trockensoja, nicht von Tofu oder Fertiggerichten, das einzige Sojaessen das man fertig kaufen kann und schmeckt ist der Sojaaufschnitt von Aldi, der ist allerdings unverschämt teuer so wie das meiste in der Richtung.
Tofu ist nochmal son ganz eigenes Ding und wird am besten MIT Fleisch zubereitet so wie es in der Asiatischen Küche auch üblich ist.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Danke für die Einladung. Klar kann das schmecken, aber die Ich finde diese Teile nie so gut, dass ich die freiwillig essen würde. Leider sind halt auch viel Bindemittel und andere Stoffe die ich sonst nicht im essen habe drin. 

Ich kenn mich mit der Materie ganz gut aus als koch 

Wenn ich vegetarisch esse dann arbeite ich lieber an Gemüsen die Textur und den Geschmack so heraus, dass  ich damit zufrieden bin. 

Wenn du was zum kauen haben willst könntest du zB. Große feste Pilze wie Steinpilz oder kräuterseitling in großen stücken schön anrösten und würzen. Das würd meiner Meinung nach das mundgefühl von Fleisch oder Flügel ganz gut imitieren. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch.  Ich hab absolut nichts gegen Vegetarismus, nur diese kommerzielle Schiene die die Produzenten solcher Teile stört mich arg. 


Tofu mag ich im übrigen auch sehr gerne, aber nur wenn er fermentiert und schleimig ist. Dann erinnert er mich vom Geschmack zB. An Weichkäse. 


Aber gut zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Grad wieder gegrillt und Bürger zum lunch gemacht.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Der Käse hat aber schön mächtig geschwitzt :q
Trotzdem, N' Guten !


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Geht eigentlich. Ist 30 Monate älter Gouda am Stück der immer in der Kühlbox war. Daher schwitzen maximal am Rand, aber eigentlich kann das auch nicht sein.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Hat auf mich jetzt auch nicht den Eindruck gemacht als hättest du was gegen Vegetarismus.

Mit dem Beruf als Argument auf deiner Seite hab ich definitv den kürzeren gezogen :vik::vik: Du hast schon recht, vieles ist einfach nicht gesund was da so drin ist, vorallem in dem Fertigzeugs was es so zu kaufen gibt. 

Ich bin nicht so der Pilzfan (außer Pfifferling) aber Steinpilze schmecken ganz gut, werd ich mal probieren, Kräuterseitling hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie bewusst gegessen werd ich mal testen ob der mir schmeckt.

#d:cUah ausgerechnet fermentierter Tofu:q:q absolut ekelhaft das Zeug, aber ich ess auch keinen Weichkäse:q

Mit dem Gemüse geb ich dir vollkommen Recht, Geschmacklich finde ich das meiste Gemüse aber auch wesentlich besser als Fleisch vom Discounter #d Wenn die ,,Salami'' beim öffnen schon riecht wie fertig verdautes wird mir anders...dann lieber selten Fleisch aber dafür vernünftig. Da ich aber gerne Fleisch esse und am liebsten alles was Wild ist, werde ich irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren auf jeden Fall einen Jagdschein machen, allerdings müssen jetzt erstmal das Studium und dann die Berufsfindung in Angriff genommen werden. 

Lecker, so einen selbstgegrillten Burger hätte ich jetzt auch gerne:q:q Bei mir gibts Käsebrot und das ist ja bekanntlich ein gutes Brot...


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

am besten legt man seinen angelplatz in der nähe von großflächigen,  landwirtschaftlich genutzten flächen an.
dort gibts von mai bis november reichlich futter. LOL

wenn man sich dazu dann noch am rhein und / oder seinen nebengewässern aufhält muss mann nur für gewürze und eine kochstelle sorgen, denn das esssen in form von grundeln, ist allgegenwärtig.


----------



## flo-schu (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Alles was schnell und einfach zu kochen ist.  Aber auch dosenfraß kann mit ein paar extras und gewürze schmecken


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Negativ


----------



## flo-schu (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Den einen ja den anderen nein ... ich zumindest nehme immer 1-2 dosen mit ... serbische bohnensuppe, erbsensuppe, linsensuppe, gulaschsuppe oder hühnersuppe.... in ner regnerischen nacht wenn man raus muss und klatschnass geworden ist und dann noch den fisch verloren hatt ... dann eben schnell ne suppe gegessen und die laune ist gleich viel besser .... zumindest bei mir... hinzu kommt das ich immer nur mitn schirmzelt unterwegs bin und ich platztechnisch auf etliches verzichte ... da muss halt alles platzsparend sein und nicht auf 100 taschen und boxen verteilt sein ....was ich eh schrecklich finde ...


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Versteh ich, aber schmecken tut es nicht. Vielleicht kann man es essen, aber genießen wohl nur durch die Temperatur nicht durch den Geschmack bzw. Dessen Imitationen bei fertig Gerichten.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Stimme Nordbeck voll zu, und ne einfache ,,Tomatensuppe'' geht doch super schnell, eben ein paar gewürfelte Zwiebeln anschwitzen (gibts von Bofrost  ) ein bisschen Staudensellerie dazu ein paar Paprikawürfel mit rein etwas würzen (Zucker oder Honig nicht vergessen!) und das ganze mit passierten Tomaten auffüllen, aufkochen lassen und fertig. Schmeckt tausend mal besser als irgend ein Dosenfutter und dauert vielleicht 5 Minuten länger...


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Eben und sonst halt vorkochen. Sowas hält eigentlich ganz gut wenns nicht Mega warm ist


----------



## Angreifer (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Naja geht jetzt nicht ums essen sondern ums Trinken aber liegt ja nah beieinander. Für mich ist der größte Luxus beim angeln wenn ich was kaltes trinken kann wenn es draußen warm ist. 
Am ersten Tag geht das meist noch ganz gut aber dann wird es kompliziert. Jetzt hab ich was, wie ich finde, tolles gefunden. 
Es gibt ein selbstkühlendes Bierfass von Tucher. Nicht mein Lieblingsbier aber es wird richtig kalt und das ist Weltklasse. 
Funktioniert mit irgendwelches Kügelchen die in der Außenhaut von dem Fass sind - wie das genau funktioniert ist mir eigentlich auch Banane, wichtig es dauert ne halbe Stunde nachdem du den Hebel umgelegt hast und Du kannst ein schönes gezapftes kaltes Bierchen genießen. :m
Gibt es als 10 und als 20 Liter Fass.


----------



## donak (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

^^ *Ironie an* Mit so einem 10 Liter Fass, kann man zumindest schon mal 2 Tage über die Runden kommen, geschweige denn man ist alleine. *Ironie aus*

Die Kühlungstechnik, soll aber tatsächlich Top funktionieren.

Gibt ja einige leckere Ideen im Thread.


----------



## Grizzl (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Ich kaufe mir öffters mal einen döner zum mitnehmen einen tag vorm angeln
und esse ihn kalt am wasser

die schmecken halt meistens besser als warm und bin dann den ganzen restlichen tag satt, noch 1-2 flaschen wasser und der ausflug ist organisiert.


----------



## D.Scheipy (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Essen bei Karpfen Sessions?*

Kleine Styoporbox mit Eis und da ordentlich Kachelfleisch rein. Kleinen Grill mit und ab gehts. Morgens Kachelfleisch im Brödchen mit Rührei, Mittags Kachelfleisch mit Kachelfleisch und Ketchub und abends wieder die Brötchen variante. Verdammt lecker das zeug.


----------

